# Favorite potato recipe?



## spaZDaisE04 (Nov 29, 2004)

I LOVE potatoes!! They are my comfort food.  My favorite potato recipe is the betty crocker scalloped potatoes with my adding of hot sasue for a little kick.  mmm mmm good. lol


----------



## MJ (Nov 29, 2004)

*Recipe posted by Crispycritter*
Too Easy!!!!  

EASY CHEESY POTATOS 

8 frozen hash brown potato patties 
1 can (10 3/4 oz) cream of mushroom soup 
1/4 cup milk 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 

8x8 inch square metal or glass pan for oven baking 
OR 
8x8 inch glass dish for microwave cooking 

1. Mix the can of soup with the milk in a bowl. 
2. Layer 4 of the frozen hash brown patties on bottom of pan. 
3. Spread half the soup/milk mixture on the frozen hash browns. 
4. Sprinkel half the cheese on top of the soup/milk mixture. 
Repeat process with the rest of the ingredients. 

Bake in oven at 350 degrees until the hash brown patties are tender and VERY hot all the way through. 
OR 
Cook in microwave on 50% power for about 20 minutes then, full power until hash brown patties are tender and VERY hot all the way through. 

A couple of substitutions.... 
You can use frozen french fries, frozen steak fries, tater tots, or the loose kind of frozen hash browns. 
If you prefer cream of celery or cream of potato soup, they're good too.
_________________


----------



## honeybee (Nov 29, 2004)

*Favorite Potato Recipe?*

Sometimes I just like to bake potatoes along with a meatloaf in the oven. Take both out of the oven at the same time. Split open the baked potato, put some meatloaf in it, and put some catsup and sour cream on top. Serve with a tossed salad. YUM....................


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 30, 2004)

honeybee, that does sound good.
I like mashed potatoes. Boil the potatoes until tender,( I usually throw in a garlic clove or two and sometimes an onion cut into wedges) then pass through a ricer. I love the consistencyOf course, I discard the onion and garlic before I "rice" the potatoes.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2004)

Wedge 'em, slather generously with olive oil, finely chopped rosemary, and S&P.  Roast at 400 degrees for about an hour, checking occasionally to ensure they aren't sticking to pan (use pancake flipper to loosen).


----------



## crewsk (Nov 30, 2004)

Here are 2 of my favorites. Both are very easy & you can play with them. 

Scalloped Potatoes  

4 or 5 potatoes
1 onion sliced thin
1 can cheddar cheese soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Peel & slice potatoes & onion. Layer in a greased casserole dish. Mix soups together and thin with one soup can of milk. Pour over potatoes. Cover & bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour.


FRIED MASHED POTATO PATTIES      

1 1/2 c. leftover mashed potatoes
2 tbsp. milk
1 egg
1/2 tsp. salt
Dash of pepper
1/4 c. flour
1/4 c. cooking oil
Mash cold potatoes with fork until soft. Add milk. Mix well. Add egg, salt, pepper and flour. Mix until well mixed. Drop by tablespoonfuls in hot oil & fry until browned & crisp.

I like to add paprika, grated cheddar cheese, & chopped green onions to these before frying them. There's a lot of stuff you can add to these.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2004)

crewsk, I think I will try your scalloped taters for dinner tonight.  Have all the ingredients at hand and will be able to practice using my mandoline again!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 30, 2004)

Cool! Let me know how you like them!


----------



## Raine (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh way too many to pick one.

Love taters most anyway you fix them.

BBQ potatoes
baked 
stuffed sweet potatoes
family style potatoes


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 30, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> honeybee, that does sound good.
> I like mashed potatoes. Boil the potatoes until tender,( I usually throw in a garlic clove or two and sometimes an onion cut into wedges) then pass through a ricer. I love the consistencyOf course, I discard the onion and garlic before I "rice" the potatoes.



Don't discard the onions and the garlic.  Mash them up in the potatoes also.  That is what I do.  It makes for a very tasty mashed potatoes.


----------



## middie (Nov 30, 2004)

can't pick just one way. virtually impossible for me.
i'll say mashed with garlic on this one.


----------



## Raine (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is the potato and carrot recipe I talked about earlier.  
First time a friend of ours from VA ate these, we thought he was gonna OD on them.

Potatoes & carrots Family Style

5 russet potatoes (about 2 lbs)
1 large onion, about 1/4 lb
2 carrots, about 1/2 lb  trimmed and scraped
3 large cloves of garlic,peeled
salt to taste
3 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup heavy cream
fresh ground pepper to taste
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh basil
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh chevril
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley

Peel potatoes and cut into quarters.
Cut the onion crosswise into very thin slices. There should be about 2 cups.
Cut the carrots crosswise into very thin slices. There should be about 1 ½ cups.
  Combine the potatoes, onion, carrots and garlic in a large saucepan or small kettle. Add water to cover, and salt. Bring to a boil and cook about 12 minutes or until tender. Drain.
  Return the vegetables to the saucepan and add the butter, cream, salt and pepper. Using a potato masher, mash the ingredients until they are course-fine. Add the basil, chervil, and parsley. Blend thoroughly and serve.

Yield 4 servings.


----------



## Raine (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh these sound good too!

Triple-Onion Baked Potatoes






4 large baking potatoes
1 pound sliced bacon, diced
1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
1/2 cup finely chopped yellow onion
1/2 cup sour cream
2 tablespoons milk
1 cup diced American cheese
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
4 green onions, finely sliced  

Bake potatoes at 400° for 1 hour or until tender. Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook the bacon over medium heat until crisp; remove to paper towels. Drain, reserving 1 tablespoon drippings. In the drippings, saute red and yellow onions until tender; set aside. 

When potatoes are cool enough to handle, cut in half lengthwise. Scoop out pulp, leaving an 1/8-in. shell. In a mixing bowl, beat the pulp, sour cream and milk until creamy. Stir in sauteed onions, American cheese and 1 cup of bacon. Spoon into potato shells. 

Place on a baking sheet. Bake at 400° for 25 minutes. Sprinkle with cheddar cheese, green onions and remaining bacon. Bake 5-10 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. Yield: 8 servings.


----------



## middie (Nov 30, 2004)

they look even better than they sound !


----------



## debthecook (Nov 30, 2004)

Roasted New Potato Salad

1 1/2lbs new potatoes quartered
1 large red onion halved then sliced thin
1/4 cup fresh rosemary needles (a must) chopped
2 tbs plus 1/2 cup olive oil
salt and pepper
1 whole head garlic
1/2lb slender asparagus cut into 2 inch pieces
1/2lb sugar snap peas
1 cup Kalamata olives, pitted and halved
3 tbs balsamic vinegar
2 tbs fresh lemon juice

Oven 425. Put potatoes and onions in a roasting pan, toss with 2 tbs olive oil, salt, pepper and 2 tbs chopped rosemary needles.  Roast 45 min, shaking pan occasionally till potatoes are browned.
While potatoes are roasting, cut 1/2 off garlic bulb, wrap loosely in foil and put on oven rack to roast with the potatoes for 35 to 45 min.
Boil asparaus and peas, cook for 1 minute and drain immediately. Rinse under cold water to stop cooking.
Take potatoes out of oven when browned, put them with browned onions in large bowl. Add blanched asparagus and peas. When head of garlic is cool enough to handle, press out cloves and add them to the potatoes with the olives.
In a diffterent bowl (small) whisk remaining 1/2 cup olive oil, balsamic vinegar and lemon juice to taste. Toss with potato-asparagus mixture and sprinkle with remaining rosemary. Let cool to room temp, mixing gently now and then, it should be served at room temperture.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 1, 2004)

crewsk, your easy recipe for scalloped potatoes was a hit last night.  

Daughter took a look as they came out of the oven and stated that she did not like scalloped potatoes.  Then proceeded to clean her plate.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 1, 2004)

Mudbug, I'm glad y'all enjoyed them!  My son says that too when I fix them & then he always has 2nds or 3rds.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 1, 2004)

Parsley potatoes and peas -

Cook creamer potatoes til soft (you can also use Yukon golds cut in small chunks).  Drain well, add butter, s/p, a little cream and frozen baby peas which have been nuked to thaw, and plenty of either fresh or dried parsley.  Sitr well, so the cream and butter mix with the potatoes and form a little thick 'sauce'.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Similar to Mudbugs............Small red pototes cut in half..........thrown onto a baking sheet and drizzled with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Salt & Pepper and Minced Garlic...........oh I love these things.  Pop into a 400 degree oven for around 50 minutes.....I turn half way in cooking time.  After the 50 minutes is up I just go back and check on them to see if they need further cooking.  Cook till fork tender.

Crewsk..........I love potato patties...........I always forget to save my mashed and make these little buggers but will make a mental note again....thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Raine (Dec 1, 2004)

Another favorite of ours.

Fried sweet potatoes.

Just peel, slice , not wedges, then fry.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 1, 2004)

i looooove potatoes:

salted (pressed/rolled in sea salt), baked, split, and loaded (with sour cream, butter sauteed mushrooms, bacon bits, and chives) taters

cheesey double baked taters

thyme, garlic, and evoo roasted taters

lobster mashed, wasabi mashed, garlic mashed, butter and wild mushroom mashed, and plain ol' mashed with brown gravy

boiled redskins with cabbage

spanish style chips (thick cut fried tater chips that are a tiny bit soft in the center, otherwise crisp like a regular chip)

homefries (no bell pepper, yuk) cooked in bacon fat with paprika, steak fries with malt vinegar, cajun fries, waffle fries, lawry's seasoned salt fries, and finally tater tots...


----------



## Raine (Dec 1, 2004)

BOURBON SWEET POTATOES

Makes 6 to 8 servings. If you prefer not to use the bourbon, skip it or add 1 to 2 teaspoons vanilla extract. 

About 4 sweet potatoes

1/4 cup butter

1/4 to 1/2 cup orange juice

1/4 to 1/2 cup packed light brown sugar

2 tablespoons bourbon (if using)

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg

Nonstick cooking spray

1 cup chopped pecans

PIERCE each sweet potato with a fork. Bake in a 350-degree oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour, until soft when squeezed. Set aside until cool enough to handle, then peel off skin. Cut sweet potatoes into chunks and place in the bowl of an electric mixer. Add butter, orange juice, brown sugar, bourbon (if using), salt, cinnamon and nutmeg. Beat until smooth, adding additional orange juice and brown sugar to taste, if necessary.

SPRAY baking dish with nonstick spray. Spread sweet potato mixture in dish and sprinkle with pecans. Can be made ahead to this point and refrigerated for 24 hours.

BAKE at 350 degrees until hot, 20 to 30 minutes. Cover if nuts get too dark


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

Southern belle fancy potatoes

1 1/2 cups large curd cottage cheese
1 cup sour cream
1 cup chopped green onions
1 clove garlic, minced
1 t. salt
5 cups peeled, diced and cooked potatoes
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
paprika

Preheat oven to 350.  Combine cottage cheese, sour cream, onion, garlic and salt.  Fold in pototoes.  Spoon into a greaded 2 quart casserole.  Top with cheese and sprinkle with paprika.  Bake 30-40 minutes.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 17, 2004)

*Favorite Potato Recipe?*

Southern belle's potatoes look very similar to a cottage potato recipe I saw on Paula Deen's television show. I made them. They are delicious.


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 12, 2006)

Dauphinoise potatoes - recipe for four but very generous helpings in my experience

850g / 1 3/4 lbs potatoes
270  ml / 9 fl. oz milk
125 ml / 5 fl. oz double cream
1 clove crushed garlic - if you like it
Black pepper
Salt - if you like it (I don't use it)
Butter
25 g / 1 oz freshly grated parmesan - or more (!)

Preheat oven to 190ºC / 375ºF
Peel and slice the potatoes into thin roundels (2 mm / 1/8th inch or thereabouts). Do not wash the slices as you want the starch in them.
Put the milk, garlic (if using), black pepper to taste and potato slices in a pan and heat gently. Cover and allow to simmer. Swish the pan around gently from time to time to stop the slices sticking together.
When the potatoes begin to exude their starch, the milk will start to thicken. Add the cream, stir gently and bring slowly back to the boil.
Butter an ovenproof dish and carefully pour the potato mixture into the dish so you don't break the slices up as they slide in. Make sure the potato slices are evenly distributed.
Sprinkle the cheese on top.
Bake in the oven for 40 minutes or so until nicely browned.

In my experience, kids and adults alike love this. Because the slices of potatoes come out very soft, it's especially popular with children.


----------



## desertland (May 12, 2006)

There's a delicious potato & hamburger casserole that I found is quite tasty:

http://www.meanmeals.com/recipe.php?viewID=55


----------



## kimbaby (May 12, 2006)

I love hamburger potatoe soup, 

its very easy to make
you need:
about 1-2 lbs, ground chuck browned and drained also with
the chuck you need to add onions about 1/2 cups chopped finely
salt pepper and garlic powder to your liking...
mean while peel and cube about 6 large potatoes,boil till tender add your 
hamb. then thicken it to your desire with a thickening agent such as corn starch...cook about 35 minutes longer.
you can eat this as a soup or over rice its really tasty


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 12, 2006)

I made this recipe for the 1st time this past Easter & it came out quite good.  I, personally, would have liked it more garlicy, but if you're cooking for a mixed-taste crowd, it's definitely a winner, & easy to boot!  Needless to say, you can feel your arteries hardening while you eat it - lol!!

POTATO GRATIN WITH BOURSIN 
2 cups heavy cream 
One 5 ounce package Boursin cheese with Herbs 
3 pounds small red potatoes, thinly sliced (use mandolin) 
Salt and Pepper 
Butter a 9 x 13 baking dish. In saucepan, melt Boursin cheese with the cream. In the baking dish, layer 1/2 the potatoes, salt and pepper, pour half of the cheese mixture over, and repeat the layers. Bake 1 hour at 400*.


----------



## Lizannd (May 12, 2006)

*I like to make what I call pan scalloped potatoes.*

I peel and dice potatoes, about 1/2 to 3/4 inch dice and put in pan.
Add milk, just to the top of potatoes, add butter and lots of salt and pepper.
Simmer over low heat, stirring several times until cooked through and creamy.
I make these a lot when I am cooking ham steak and don't have the time for
real scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 12, 2006)

Definatly, without a doubt, twice baked potatoes topped with chedder cheese and well-seasoned throughout the mashed part. Next: In-n-Out french fries.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 12, 2006)

I love potatoes - all kinds all ways. My favorite - potato cheese casserole, twice baked, and potato skins!


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 13, 2006)

Any way a potato is cooked is fine with me. I love potatoes. I guess I would have to say tho that my #1 would be good old Mashed Potatoes and gravey.


----------

